# Michael jackson dies this morning!!!



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Not wanting to open a can of worms or anything but I hope he is OK and its not as bad as it sounds


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I like Micheal Jackson, bit weird i think because he never got the chance to be a child.

Is he okay?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I like Micheal Jackson, bit weird i think because he never got the chance to be a child.
> 
> Is he okay?


No idea. Breaking news on Sky News, spoke to his Dad who said 'not doing well'. Apparently it was cardiac arrest, not confirmed. Some say heart attack, some say was given CPR in ambulance and wasn't breathing, not sure but I just hope he is OK  He is definitely in hospital, the police confirmed that.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Doesn't sound good  I just done a search and can't get anymore info than that.


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

Michael Jackson -- Cardiac Arrest | TMZ.com

doesn't sound good and he was supposed to be in concerts soon


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't realise anything had happened to him.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh dear poor man its no wonder with all the stress hes had to go through over the years  hes only 50  hope he gets all the help he needs *


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my god, apparently he's died


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Michael Jackson has passed away. Reported by TMZ website who first broke the news of the incident


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

they are now saying he's died....not confirmed yet though Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Serious?! :yikes:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't find anything to say that hes dead!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't find anything to say that hes dead!


Michael Jackson Dies | TMZ.com


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe it.

Sky News are saying that there hasn't been any medical confirmation so there's every chance he might not be, but it sounds quite definate... Reuters don't usually lie.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I can't believe it.
> 
> Sky News are saying that there hasn't been any medical confirmation so there's every chance he might not be, but it sounds quite definate... Reuters don't usually lie.


It's a sad thing 
To be honest, I expected him to die a while ago


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

His family haven't even arrived at the hospital. I hoped to god this was some prank off TMZ but not now its from Reuters. If this is true, imo, the world's has just lost the greatest musician of the modern day world.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah but there has been hoaxes about his death before, and no one else is reporting it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess we'll just have to wait for more definate confirmation 

It's been a bad day for it today, Farrah Fawcett died today too


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't find anything on Reuters confirming his death


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I guess we'll just have to wait for more definate confirmation
> 
> It's been a bad day for it today, Farrah Fawcett died today too


Oh no ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

oh no thats very sad i hope it isnt true


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Whos that?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I hadn't really expected him to die 

I would've expected Amy Winehouse to go first.... even though she's brilliant


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Whos that?


Farrah Fawcett? She was one of the original Charlie's Angels, she had rectal cancer and she was in her 60's


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

omg...i cant believe it........


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

OMG this is so so sad


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like he is actually dead because a lot more places are reporting it now :'(


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Looks like he is actually dead because a lot more places are reporting it now :'(


It's still unconfirmed but I don't hold out much hope


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully its a scam. What would you do if you had MJ tickets for an up and coming concert?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Hopefully its a scam. What would you do if you had MJ tickets for an up and coming concert?


There's nothing much you can do :/


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel sorry for his family if he has indeed passed away, his kids are really young.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Omg i never heard anything in ireland?? is it true?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

CNN are reporting it so looks like its true


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The Los Angeles Times are now reporting that he is not dead, but is in a Coma... but that seems to be the only ones who are saying that, all others are saying he has died.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

apprently LA times are reporting he is in a coma


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> But he was found to be not guilty. So until further proof is found, he is innocent until proven guilty in my eyes
> 
> The Los Angeles Times are now reporting that he is not dead, but is in a Coma... but that seems to be the only ones who are saying that, all others are saying he has died.


And money talks i guess!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> apprently LA times are reporting he is in a coma


They've changed their minds now, they're saying he's died and thats from confirmation from the Law Enforcement.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> They've changed their minds now, they're saying he's died and thats from confirmation from the Law Enforcement.


haha was just about to post that


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> haha was just about to post that


Are you watching Sky News :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep it is now confirmed MJ died of cardiac arrest!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he was misunderstood, he was forced into stardom at such a young age, he never had a childhood, and I think that affected him mentally. I don't think he was a danger to kids, and think about it he was a multi millionaire..... why not make up stories and sue him.... make money easy? Wasn't he aquitted? which isn't actually the same as not guilty.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Sky News are now also reporting he has died :0(


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Yep it is now confirmed MJ died of cardiac arrest!


Can I have a link? :/


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Are you watching Sky News :laugh:


parents won't put it on because they dont like him so my bf is having to update me and this 

haha

xx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com

i'm saying no more


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Pop icon Michael Jackson died Thursday after suffering a cardiac arrest, the entertainment website TMZ.com reported


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/47666-mjj-cardiac-arrest.html

it's being updated and discussed (if thats the right word ) here


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

What! the michael jackson?????????


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Just heard on tv! cant believe it he was so young! and a great singer!*


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

It is shocking to say the least, he is younger than my husband


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

well i cant believe it  i really liked his music, as for things he was accused of, well i dont know what to believe as so much stuff is made up.

R.I.P michael x


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

I carnt belive it ! i'm in shock, he had a heart attack 
Its all over the news sties now.

RIP Micheal jackson, you will never be forgoten


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats one hell of a shock! he may well have been weird at times but he was a genious, & I for one liked his music!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.P MJ sleep tight x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I'm actually in shock.

Me and OH are huge fans of his music.

I feel really sorry for the fact he has wanted company in the form of children, but I honestly believe it was because he was so immature and never had a childhood himself.

I hope this thread doesn't turn into a stupid debate about accusations passed, because he isn't even cold yet!

I feel really upset and I hope he is at peace.

A total shock and, believe it, this will truly cause worldwide hysteria...he was adored.

Sad, sad news.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I have just put the news on, what a shame i cant believe it  so out of the blue.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm shocked i cant believe he has died! 
For all his faults he wasnt that bad
RIP Michael


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If what jad happened to anyone else but MJ with the being accused of molesting young boys etc everyone would want his head on a block but cos it was him it was let go.
I say if he has died good riddance to bad rubbish


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I just posted on the other thread about him dying....I hope he has at least a few days of peace before all the cr*p starts about what people think of him.

Like him or not, he was one of the most adored musicans in the world.

RIP. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been extremely lucky to have seen MJ in concert 3 times, he was a wonderful entertainer and I am deeply saddened to hear this.

R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P micheal jackson 

omg i cant belive it !!! 

so young and yet so much to do !

all them tours!

Xxx


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been out tonight and just saw this on my aol frontpage. Can't believe it!! Whatever else he may have been he didn't deserve to die at 50. Wonder what will happen to his poor kids?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> I'm actually in shock.
> 
> Me and OH are huge fans of his music.
> 
> ...


I will be extremely disappointed if this thread turns into somewhere for people to throw accusations around. People are entitled to their beliefs and everyone has a theory about it, but this is not the time or place to be airing those sort of thoughts.

This is very sad news, the music world has suffered possibly it's greatest loss since Elvis imo. obviously a different kind of music but in terms of success, definately on a parr with the likes of him and The Beatles. Three children have also lost their dad, and his family have lost a relative. Millions of people have lost their idol. If this was my favourite musician, I don't know what i'd be doing with myself now 

RIP Michael, whatever your past


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I will be extremely disappointed if this thread turns into somewhere for people to throw accusations around. People are entitled to their beliefs and everyone has a theory about it, but this is not the time or place to be airing those sort of thoughts.
> 
> This is very sad news, the music world has suffered possibly it's greatest loss since Elvis imo. obviously a different kind of music but in terms of success, definately on a parr with the likes of him and The Beatles. Three children have also lost their dad, and his family have lost a relative. Millions of people have lost their idol. If this was my favourite musician, I don't know what i'd be doing with myself now
> 
> RIP Michael, whatever your past


Agreed, the poor man is dead, let him be


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I will be extremely disappointed if this thread turns into somewhere for people to throw accusations around. People are entitled to their beliefs and everyone has a theory about it, but this is not the time or place to be airing those sort of thoughts.
> 
> This is very sad news, the music world has suffered possibly it's greatest loss since Elvis imo. obviously a different kind of music but in terms of success, definately on a parr with the likes of him and The Beatles. Three children have also lost their dad, and his family have lost a relative. Millions of people have lost their idol. If this was my favourite musician, I don't know what i'd be doing with myself now
> 
> RIP Michael, whatever your past


I will be disappointed too. I might not have agreed with everything in his life but his music was good. There's no denying that.

We should remain respectful if not for him but for his family.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I will be extremely disappointed if this thread turns into somewhere for people to throw accusations around. People are entitled to their beliefs and everyone has a theory about it, but this is not the time or place to be airing those sort of thoughts.
> 
> This is very sad news, the music world has suffered possibly it's greatest loss since Elvis imo. obviously a different kind of music but in terms of success, definately on a parr with the likes of him and The Beatles. Three children have also lost their dad, and his family have lost a relative. Millions of people have lost their idol. If this was my favourite musician, I don't know what i'd be doing with myself now
> 
> RIP Michael, whatever your past


I totally agree with you.

Let the poor man rest at last. I am a huge fan of his music, his dancing and his endless striving for a better world.

God Bless him and his family. xx


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

rip michael ,i cant believe it


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I will be disappointed too. I might not have agreed with everything in his life but his music was good. There's no denying that.
> 
> We should remain respectful if not for him but for his family.


Whatever went on in his life, he's paid his dues now, he's gone.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Whatever went on in his life, he's paid his dues now, he's gone.


I'm not going to discuss it.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Dont forget he was cleared of the charges, we will never know the real facts as so much is made up by the press/people wanting money.

He was very mixed up but most people who are thrown into fame at such a young age end up with huge emotional problems.

we can never walk in someone elses shoes and unless the absolute facts are proved we cant judge, many people attacked jade goody before she was cold, its very sad when people have to attack the dead, of course if they have committed atrocious crimes then its justified but i dont believe either of these people deserve that label.

I think the important thing is three innocent kids are grieveing for a father tonight, may the angels be with them x


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Dont forget he was cleared of the charges, we will never know the real facts as so much is made up by the press/people wanting money.
> 
> He was very mixed up but most people who are thrown into fame at such a young age end up with huge emotional problems.
> 
> we can never walk in someone elses shoes and unless the absolute facts are proved we cant judge, many people attacked jade goody before she was cold, its very sad when people have to attack the dead, of course if they have committed atrocious crimes then its justified but i dont believe either of these people deserve that label.


I completely agree, it's easy to place a verbal attack on someone once they are dead as they have no defence and those that do, do it in extremely bad taste it's very disrespectful to speak ill of the dead.


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

so sad to hear this, such a shame for his chidren aswell 

RIP MJ


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

mollyismyworld said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> Let the poor man rest at last. I am a huge fan of his music, his dancing and his endless striving for a better world.
> 
> God Bless him and his family. xx


i just cant believe hes gone .i agree please dont start running him down


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am very saddened by his death as i was such a huge fan of him.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

RIP Michael Jackson the King of Pop. 2009 has been a crappy year


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Did it occur to anyone that this might be a hoax by his people so that he can avoid doing this big tour??? It wouldn't be the first time he's not shown up for concerts...

If he has died, well at least his many illnesses, mental and physical, won't hurt him anymore. I wasn't a fan of his music or him, but anyway I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Did it occur to anyone that this might be a hoax by his people so that he can avoid doing this big tour??? It wouldn't be the first time he's not shown up for concerts...
> 
> If he has died, well at least his many illnesses, mental and physical, won't hurt him anymore. I wasn't a fan of his music or him, but anyway I'll leave it at that.


It did cross my mind earlier when it was just TMZ reporting his death, but I think it's true now.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Did it occur to anyone that this might be a hoax by his people so that he can avoid doing this big tour??? It wouldn't be the first time he's not shown up for concerts...
> 
> If he has died, well at least his many illnesses, mental and physical, won't hurt him anymore. I wasn't a fan of his music or him, but anyway I'll leave it at that.


This doesn't warrant an answer. He has children.

Very sad to read that.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Did it occur to anyone that this might be a hoax by his people so that he can avoid doing this big tour??? It wouldn't be the first time he's not shown up for concerts...
> 
> If he has died, well at least his many illnesses, mental and physical, won't hurt him anymore. I wasn't a fan of his music or him, but anyway I'll leave it at that.


NO it didnt occour to me at all, this is very sad news, he arranged this tour for his fans! this man has died, i think whether people liked him or not they should show some respect. If you do not like him, leve it be, and don comment.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> This doesn't warrant an answer. He has children.
> 
> Very sad to read that.


There's been a few hoaxes of his death, but I think this one is too far, the news doesn't normally pick up on the hoaxes, or they will report that there has been a hoax, this doesn't sound fake to me. I think if he didn't want to do the shows, they'd think of something a little less extreme. A lot of people didn't expect them to happen anyway so it wouldn't have been such a massive shock to just cancel them, I don't think.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

He has children so he can't tell the media he's died? Don't be so bloody ridiculous. The man has done far crazier things. He's been in hiding in Ireland for years now since that business with his last trial.

Edit: Have a quick look online. I'm not the only one to suspect it. If it didn't occur to you as a possibility I'd call that pretty naive. The man has been trying to disappear for a long time. His half-hearted appearance to promote the upcoming tour kinda showed that. Well whether he's dead or not, he's disappeared now, that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Did it occur to anyone that this might be a hoax by his people so that he can avoid doing this big tour??? It wouldn't be the first time he's not shown up for concerts...
> 
> If he has died, well at least his many illnesses, mental and physical, won't hurt him anymore. I wasn't a fan of his music or him, but anyway I'll leave it at that.


No not at all.

And you know what?

I am deeply upset by some of the comments on this thread, if you didn't like the bloke then fair enough, but why rub folk who did up the wrong way? Why not just refrain from posting, he's not even had chance to go cold 

I thought Michael Jackson was a musical genious, a one of a kind, there will never be anyone else like him again.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> He has children so he can't tell the media he's died? Don't be so bloody ridiculous. The man has done far crazier things. He's been in hiding in Ireland for years now since that business with his last trial.
> 
> Edit: Have a quick look online. I'm not the only one to suspect it. If it didn't occur to you as a possibility I'd call that pretty naive.


He was proven innocent, let it lie! the man has died, far too young, he is the same age as my dad, his family and his children mst be devastated, show a bit of respect, he didnt have a good childhood.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> He has children so he can't tell the media he's died? Don't be so bloody ridiculous. The man has done far crazier things. He's been in hiding in Ireland for years now since that business with his last trial.
> 
> Edit: Have a quick look online. I'm not the only one to suspect it. If it didn't occur to you as a possibility I'd call that pretty naive. The man has been trying to disappear for a long time. His half-hearted appearance to promote the upcoming tour kinda showed that. Well whether he's dead or not, he's disappeared now, that's for sure.


This comment is not needed.

I'm starting to think a mod should close this thread (I'm sorry to everyone who wishes to mourn his death and share experiences).


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> He has children so he can't tell the media he's died? Don't be so bloody ridiculous. The man has done far crazier things. He's been in hiding in Ireland for years now since that business with his last trial.
> 
> Edit: Have a quick look online. I'm not the only one to suspect it. If it didn't occur to you as a possibility I'd call that pretty naive.


He isn't even cold yet...his family are devastated...I find your comments heartless.

I KNEW this thread would become a slanging match for a much loved pop icon.

I am one of many who are very saddened...the poor man can't even be dead for a few hours before people like you start the negativity.

And actually, he's been in the US for quite some time rehearsing!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> He has children so he can't tell the media he's died? Don't be so bloody ridiculous. The man has done far crazier things. He's been in hiding in Ireland for years now since that business with his last trial.
> 
> Edit: Have a quick look online. I'm not the only one to suspect it. If it didn't occur to you as a possibility I'd call that pretty naive. The man has been trying to disappear for a long time. His half-hearted appearance to promote the upcoming tour kinda showed that. Well whether he's dead or not, he's disappeared now, that's for sure.


NOT Naive at all i would call it being respectful and acting mataurly, tell me what the hell is wrong with someone wanting to dissapear from the huge strain of media pressure? he is just as much a person as you, he was in control of his life and what he wanted to do with it! Show some respect and stop posting here


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> NOT Naive at all i would call it being respectful and acting mataurly, tell me what the hell is wrong with someone wanting to dissapear from the huge strain of media pressure? he is just as much a person as you, he was in control of his life and what he wanted to do with it! Show some respect and stop posting here


Rep coming your way. I've never known someone to be so mature so young.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that "comment" should not be kept being bumped forward anymore.

Michael Jackson was eccentric, yes, but so are a lot of the people who generate interest all around the world, we would quickly forget them otherwise. This man was in the public eye for 45 years........ !

Michael Jackson was an icon, a genius and a star in the true meaning of the word.

RIP Michael


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think the thread should be closed, I just think the negative comments should be ignored and we should carry on paying our respects to one of the most significant musicians in history, whether others like it or not.... why let the minority win?

but for the record, it did briefly cross my mind that it could be a hoax when the only report was from TMZ, but not because I thought it was something a little more sinister like faking his own death, but because I couldn't believe that he would die now. I also thought that maybe someone had hacked TMZ's website and was posting lies, because I didn't want to believe that he could be dead. However now that other sources are reporting the same, I couldn't imagine it to be a hoax.

And yes, some sources said he was in a coma - but that is what happens with breaking news, the facts aren't clear at first. It doesn't mean it's all lies.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I don't think the thread should be closed, I just think the negative comments should be ignored and we should carry on paying our respects to one of the most significant musicians in history, whether others like it or not.... why let the minority win?
> 
> but for the record, it did briefly cross my mind that it could be a hoax when the only report was from TMZ, but not because I thought it was something a little more sinister like faking his own death, but because I couldn't believe that he would die now. I also thought that maybe someone had hacked TMZ's website and was posting lies, because I didn't want to believe that he could be dead. However now that other sources are reporting the same, I couldn't imagine it to be a hoax.
> 
> And yes, some sources said he was in a coma - but that is what happens with breaking news, the facts aren't clear at first. It doesn't mean it's all lies.


I thought it was a hoax too, especially as people have hoaxed his death in the past.

A child should never die before it's mother


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

This is ridiculous, RIP Michael pop genius superstar angel wings bla bla bla...did nobody notice the comment someone else posted saying "good riddance to bad rubbish"? And yet you jump on me? So starstruck that we can't think outside the box even a little?  Doubly naive - naive in the first place, and naive to think it's not naive.

I'll leave you to your thread and your clichés.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> He has children so he can't tell the media he's died? Don't be so bloody ridiculous. The man has done far crazier things. He's been in hiding in Ireland for years now since that business with his last trial.
> 
> Edit: Have a quick look online. I'm not the only one to suspect it. If it didn't occur to you as a possibility I'd call that pretty naive. The man has been trying to disappear for a long time. His half-hearted appearance to promote the upcoming tour kinda showed that. Well whether he's dead or not, he's disappeared now, that's for sure.


People forget all too quickly all the good Michael Jackson did, I see it's all getting brushed under the carpet, he worked endlessly and was completely dedicated to his charity work and made such a difference to many DYING childrens lives.

I don't think his appearance to promote his concerts were half hearted, he looked very ill and frail in my opinion, many will probably agree.

I don't think the thread should be closed, those that like him far outweigh those that didn't and should be allowed to pay their respects on the thread.

I loved everything about him, I was extremely lucky to see him three times in concert, many people won't have that chance now and I will cherish those memories I have of seeing him doing what he did best, forever. I consider myself very privileged to have seen him, he captivated me everytime I saw him, fantastic showman, complete legend, a one off one of a kind and the world will be a much sadder place without him.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, im going to go to sleep now. I'm sure there'll be confirmation from the doctors that were present there in the morning, I highly doubt it's fake now though.

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> This is ridiculous, RIP Michael pop genius superstar angel wings bla bla bla...did nobody notice the comment someone else posted saying "good riddance to bad rubbish"? And yet you jump on me? So starstruck that we can't think outside the box even a little?  Doubly naive - naive in the first place, and naive to think it's not naive.
> 
> I'll leave you to your thread and your clichés.


I think you are incredibly insensitive and bang out of order! 

Show a little respect.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> This is ridiculous, RIP Michael pop genius superstar angel wings bla bla bla...did nobody notice the comment someone else posted saying "good riddance to bad rubbish"? And yet you jump on me? So starstruck that we can't think outside the box even a little?  Doubly naive - naive in the first place, and naive to think it's not naive.
> 
> I'll leave you to your thread and your clichés.


I think the point is that he has only just died and you come across as looking to upset the majority.

Why don't you start another thread and whinge about your unfounded perspectives and let others give their heartfelt good wishes here?

And to add, the other person who said "Good Riddance" had the decency not to continue with the kind of arrogance you show.

My God, it takes a lot to wind me up, but you are really doing well.

I hope you sit back and reflect at the loss of a much loved musical genious and refrain from starting innapropriate arguments about a very lonely, but endearing man.

You are in the wrong thread.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> This is ridiculous, RIP Michael pop genius superstar angel wings bla bla bla...did nobody notice the comment someone else posted saying "good riddance to bad rubbish"? And yet you jump on me? So starstruck that we can't think outside the box even a little?  Doubly naive - naive in the first place, and naive to think it's not naive.
> 
> I'll leave you to your thread and your clichés.


Why is it ridiculous? Aren't we allowed to talk about his death and be saddened by it? Please do leave us alone, your comments are hurtful and uncalled for. We can think outside the box, we'd just prefer to be respectful rather than rubbishing the news that someone has died. What is ridiculous is to believe that he hasn't passed away when the news has reached this point.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nicci said:


> People forget all too quickly all the good Michael Jackson did, I see it's all getting brushed under the carpet, he worked endlessly and was completely dedicated to his charity work and made such a difference to many DYING childrens lives.
> 
> I don't think his appearance to promote his concerts were half hearted, he looked very ill and frail in my opinion, many will probably agree.
> 
> ...


We saw him live too...what a wonderful man and an unbelievable performer!

And I totally agree, his life has touched many more than those with the fat opinions and little knowledge could know. xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> This is ridiculous, RIP Michael pop genius superstar angel wings bla bla bla...did nobody notice the comment someone else posted saying "good riddance to bad rubbish"? And yet you jump on me? So starstruck that we can't think outside the box even a little?  Doubly naive - naive in the first place, and naive to think it's not naive.
> 
> I'll leave you to your thread and your clichés.


Im glad your leaving this thread seen as you cant be respectful and seem to intentionally try and cause an argument!

IT IS NOT niave to see the good in a person who was trialed and proven INNOCENT!!!!!!!!!!! if you find yourself in a similar situation one day i hope youreciece the same negativity and disrespectulness as you have so easily expressed, the man was a musical legend, you only need to click on the news and see the outpourings and tributes, he was loved! now leave those who wish to mourn him and have some respect, you are trying to rub people up the wrong way!! dont post if you have nothing nice or constructive to say, end of!!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I love Billie Jean and Beat it....OH and I also get very touched by the earth song...what do u like and why? xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

And the dancing in Thriller and Smooth Criminal is outstanding!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I like all his music but some of my favorites are.

Black and White

Will You Be There (Song from Free Willy, Lyrics are beautiful)

They don't Really Care About Us (Again, Lyrics are amazing)

Thriller was amazing and so was the video.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Everyone in this thread who has been disrespectful has no excuse for it, as I clearly posted that this thread was not for opening a can of worms etc.

Anyway, there are a couple articles going around that he may have overdosed on sleeping pills, not been on the news though.

It is so sudden I can't believe it. I've got tickets to see him, I wouldn't have cared if he had just sat on a stool for 30 seconds on stage. That would have been well worth the money, I'd have paid 100's of £'s for that privilege. This is a time where I actually feel sad to be so young, never to have seen him live or in his younger days. 

I think this all shows what damage the world and its media can do to a person. MJJ didn't even have a childhood, he was eccentric, immature in his ways, but a fantastic musician, I will go as far as to say the greatest singer songwriter of all of time. I don't think this will ever feel real, it just wont sink in. RIP to a wonderful, dedicated musician, and a devoted son, brother and father.

This is a tribute by Quincy Jones, I'm hoping any possible debates will end here and we can show our respect for Michael's passing and his family.

"I am absolutely devastated at this tragic and unexpected news. For Michael to be taken away from us so suddenly at such a young age, I just don't have the words,&#8221; he was quoted as saying. 

&#8220;Divinity brought our souls together on The Wiz and allowed us to do what we were able to throughout the 80's. To this day, the music we created together on &#8217;Off The Wall&#8217;, &#8217;Thriller&#8217; and &#8217;Bad&#8217; is played in every corner of the world and the reason for that is because he had it all&#8230;talent, grace, professionalism and dedication. 

&#8220;He was the consummate entertainer and his contributions and legacy will be felt upon the world forever." 

"I&#8217;ve lost my little brother today, and part of my soul has gone with him.&#8221;

Quincy Jones speaking of Michael Joseph Jackson upon his death, 25th June 2009


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Oh yes...They don't really care...lovely song. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> And the dancing in Thriller and Smooth Criminal is outstanding!!!


Yes I like Smooth Criminal also, going on youtube now to find the video, watch him at his best!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The earth song is a definate fave of mine, so is Thriller and Bad


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Everyone in this thread who has been disrespectful has no excuse for it, as I clearly posted that this thread was not for opening a can of worms etc.
> 
> Anyway, there are a couple articles going around that he may have overdosed on sleeping pills, not been on the news though.
> 
> ...


Heartbreakingly true. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

You are not alone is one of my favorite ballads too


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Yes I like Smooth Criminal also, going on youtube now to find the video, watch him at his best!


You should post it on here Nicci...if you know how!

We will all be in tears shortly! xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicci said:


> You are not alone is one of my favorite ballads too


Oh that is such a wonderful song, and I love the video


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've not got A favorite, there are too many!!

I LOVE his song 'Butterflies', especially the version which is acapella.
Will you be there, again the Free Willy theme
Childhood, again from Free Willy film
Man in the Mirror
Rock With You
Girl is Mine
Heal the World
They don't really care about us
Black or White
Break of Dawn
Remember the Time
You are not Alone

And not neccesarily in this order either..!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Here you go 

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Here you go
> 
> YouTube - Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal


Thanks Nicci....I'm going to watch it now. xx

Man in the Mirror...yes...my goodness there are just so many!!!!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nicci...that vid was just so great thanks....who else could dance like that!!!

I bet there will be a musical/film version of his life and songs...I still have BBC news on and it's such a waste of a huge talent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Nicci...that vid was just so great thanks....who else could dance like that!!!
> 
> I bet there will be a musical/film version of his life and songs...I still have BBC news on and it's such a waste of a huge talent.


No one could move they way he did and no one could ever match his moves or talent.

I have sky news on just been listening to the statement from his brother Jermaine, it's all so sad, I'm so, so shocked :crying:

Here's another video, so uplifting 
YouTube - Free Willy music video


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The LA coroner is hardly going to make anything up.

I think it is very easy for people to sit at home and demean and disrespect someone who was a "superstar", who had a wonderful talent.

Basically it is a man who has died at 50, which is actually very young, he has left three young children. I think he deserves some respect whether you were a fan or not.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nicci said:


> No one could move they way he did and no one could ever match his moves or talent.
> 
> I have sky news on just been listening to the statement from his brother Jermaine, it's all so sad, I'm so, so shocked :crying:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that one too. xx

Yes, I stayed up and watched the Jermaine statement too...heartbreaking.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Dont think there were any of his songs or lets not forget the songs he wrote for other artists that I didn't like.

But some of my favourites are:-

Thriller (Loved this from the 1st time I heard it)
Billy Jean
Earth song
Smooth criminal
Bad
Beat it
Dirty Diana
The way you make me feel
Can you feel it Shake your body down & Never can say good bye with The Jackson 5
Say say say & You are not alone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> The LA coroner is hardly going to make anything up.
> 
> I think it is very easy for people to sit at home and demean and disrespect someone who was a "superstar", who had a wonderful talent.
> 
> Basically it is a man who has died at 50, which is actually very young, he has left three young children. I think he deserves some respect whether you were a fan or not.


My dad passed away at 47 from Cardiac Arrest, I agree it is terribly young if he went anything like my dad did, he wouldn't have suffered, it would have been extremely quick.

I'm a great believer in those that really do bad things are made to suffer in life and then death and those that are gone too soon really weren't meant to be here for a great deal of time and were not meant for this earth.

Maybe I am spouting rubbish because it's late but I do think there is some truth in the above and couldn't care less how silly it sounds.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

0nyxx said:


> Dont think there were any of his songs or lets not forget the songs he wrote for other artists that I didn't like.
> 
> But some of my favourites are:-
> 
> ...


Love them all....I'm still really upset...I just wish it wasn't true!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nicci said:


> My dad passed away at 47 from Cardiac Arrest, I agree it is terribly young if he went anything like my dad did, he wouldn't have suffered, it would have been extremely quick.
> 
> I'm a great believer in those that really do bad things are made to suffer in life and then death and those that are gone too soon really weren't meant to be here for a great deal of time and were not meant for this earth.
> 
> Maybe I am spouting rubbish because it's late but I do think there is some truth in the above and couldn't care less how silly it sounds.


I think I agree with that...life is very hard...somebody on the news said of Michael, he is in a much better place now.

I hope that's true for all of us.

A tortured soul....RIP.xx


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

I was totally shocked to see the news, Michael Jackson was obviously a troubled man due to his lost child hood & at times abusive father.

He was to put it quite simply a genious, he's music as well as his videos to go along with his music were fantastic.

He'll be sorely missed by many, especially his family & all the charitys he supported over the years, I hope his family take his children & look after them, keeping them away from the media circus & safe, what ever anyone thinks of him, he was a father, a brother a son & an uncle & his family is devestated & in shock, my thoughts are with them

It's a sad week 1st Farrah Fawcett after a long battle with cancer (& she died before she could marry her partener whome she'd been with since 1982)

Then Michael Jackson so suddenly when he was on the verge of a huge come back tour!

Then there's Patrick Swayze, who's very ill & now just being kept comfortable, as there's nothing more they can do.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicci said:


> My dad passed away at 47 from Cardiac Arrest, I agree it is terribly young if he went anything like my dad did, he wouldn't have suffered, it would have been extremely quick.
> 
> I'm a great believer in those that really do bad things are made to suffer in life and then death and those that are gone too soon really weren't meant to be here for a great deal of time and were not meant for this earth.
> 
> Maybe I am spouting rubbish because it's late but I do think there is some truth in the above and couldn't care less how silly it sounds.


They do say that the good die young.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I've gone through this thread again, read all the posts and some verge..Well I can't exactly put them into words....

It must be a pretty bad world if all we can remember is the bad things about someone and go with the "presumption" well the press said so, so they must be right! The press get things wrong everyday, print lies & why? Because it sells their papers!

MJ didn't really strike me as the kind of person who was capable of the things he was accused of looking at his whole personality and body language on stage and anyone else that has seen him will probably agree.

Lets remember he wasn't acquitted, he was found not guilty of all charges. If money talked Phil Spector wouldn't be sitting in a jail cell rotting, nor would OJ Simpson (who for what it's worth I didn't belive OJ was guilty of murder) being famous and having lots of money don't give a person immunity if they are guilty of a crime.

As a person he did an extreme amount of good and sources close to him say he was generous to a fault.

That don't strike me as a bad person, just a terribly misunderstood one.


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

well atleast one child molester is dead but who knows maytbe he was a good person or not cant say anything


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Such a shock and totaly out of the blue.Perhaps now people will truely let him REST IN PEACE.xxxxxx*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Such a shock and totaly out of the blue.Perhaps now people will truely let him REST IN PEACE.xxxxxx*


Unfortunatly they wont all they will want to do is dig up the dirt.

I thought he was a legend, a showman and feel soooo sad.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rest in Peace MJ.
Let's hope he is remembered for his music and History is kind to him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

We watched the news break last night.

We were shocked.
A very sad day.

He may have been strange at times but his music was brilliant.

RIP Micheal.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Rest in Peace MJ.
> Let's hope he is remembered for his music and History is kind to him.


His later years will be just a footnote in years to come. He will be remembered as the King of Pop


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

toddy said:


> If what jad happened to anyone else but MJ with the being accused of molesting young boys etc everyone would want his head on a block but cos it was him it was let go.
> I say if he has died good riddance to bad rubbish


I say sod off and have some respect, three children have lost a father


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I say sod off and have some respect, three children have lost a father


There's no point in replying to posts like that, some people should be seen and not heard if you know what I mean  x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sunnyej said:


> *well atleast one child molester is dead* but who knows maytbe he was a good person or not cant say anything


You can't say something like that and then, BUT maybe its not true. On the day of Jade Goodies death, do you recall people going on and on about her feuds with Shilpa Shetty and other celebrities?? No, and it is NOT different because MJJ was not found guilty of anything, he was acquited and tbh I am someone who has right to be more sceptical than most when it comes to the seriousness of the charges put up against him.

I don't believe there should be any of this discussion about him, but I will respond to those sort of posts because some people have absolutely no respect.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> There's no point in replying to posts like that, some people should be seen and not heard if you know what I mean  x


I know what you mean, I can't help myself when there is such a lack of respect for anyone. I can't help but suspect that this sort of thing is why his heart gave out on him at just 50 years old


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> You can't say something like that and then, BUT maybe its not true. On the day of Jade Goodies death, do you recall people going on and on about her feuds with Shilpa Shetty and other celebrities?? No, and it is NOT different because MJJ was not found guilty of anything, he was acquited and tbh I am someone who has right to be more sceptical than most when it comes to the seriousness of the charges put up against him.
> 
> I don't believe there should be any of this discussion about him, but I will respond to those sort of posts because some people have absolutely no respect.


It's best to let it go. Their comments will be lost within the people who loved MJ


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

First of all people shouldn't be disrespecting the dead. What about his children? Think about them? his family? Who cares about all that rubbish that went on years back I didn't believe any of it anyway, but that 's not the point here. RIP Michael Jackson a true King of Pop.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I know what you mean, I can't help myself when there is such a lack of respect for anyone. I can't help but suspect that this sort of thing is why his heart gave out on him at just 50 years old


Neither can I usually but it just opens up a can of worms that no-one wants to get into. He was a very contriversial man but was an amazing artist and that's how we should remember him.

It is a very sad thing that he died so young


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I know i woke up this morning still feeling sad 

I was going to dedicate a post to him about his songs but molllyismyworld has beaten me to it.

I love all his songs from when he was in the Jackson 5 to his solo career..I don't have favourites i love them all...but if were to list them

Beat it
Thriller
Billie Jean
Dirty Diana
Smooth Criminal
Bad
Will you be There
Black and White
Childhood
Dangerous

Oh god too many......thinking of his songs makes me even more sad now


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

We heard the news last night, very shocked and sad today ... I grew up listening to Michael Jackson and have always listened to his music even to this day. Very sad, 50 is too young he was so talented. RIP.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

toddy said:


> If what jad happened to anyone else but MJ with the being accused of molesting young boys etc everyone would want his head on a block but cos it was him it was let go.
> I say if he has died good riddance to bad rubbish


*He was never found guilty so it was only ever speculation*


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I really can't choose a favorite song, they are all so good! I do like to play "JAM" though at full volume in the car sometimes to let off steam! haha

I really loved the Thriller video too, classic ... there will never be another that comes even close.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Please everyone just ignore the idiots posts, they don't deserve to be replied to. Why cant people just say nothing if nothing good can be said?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Please everyone just ignore the idiots posts, they don't deserve to be replied to. Why cant people just say nothing if nothing good can be said?


Apparently foot in mouth is a common human trait


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I truely shocked and upset when i woke to the news that Michael had passed away, he was a legend.
RIP Michael xxx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

RIP Michael you were an inspiration to many and your music will live on forever.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nicci said:


> That don't strike me as a bad person, just a terribly misunderstood one.


That's exactly what I think, so misunderstood. He is in a far better place right now, if this world was good enough for him then he wouldn't have been taken away from us, this place just wasn't good enough for a person of his callibre, let alone his talent in the musical world.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

R.I.P Micheal Jackson xxxxxxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm trying to ignore them but they are making feel even more sadder. 

I just searched for his brother's press statement and just watched it all as i coudln't stay up to watch anything else....so sad.....


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

heart attack,rip


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

There is another thread floating about somewhere x

So sad


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Watch this link you guys

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Childhood

Will bring you to tears. I think MJ was summing his life up writing this song.....


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

yes two or three threads....its a sad day for Mj fans


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> yes two or three threads....its a sad day for Mj fans


It's like Princess Diana all over again


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Very sad, i went bed early last night and the last i saw was he had been taken to hospital i was so shocked when i put the news on this morning xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't watch Childhood right now, too sad 

Try this guys

YouTube - Butterflies (A Cappella)


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=100704011805


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Michael Jackson RIP | Facebook


I'm on this one too

Michael Jackson RIP | Facebook


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Wow what a shock, I did wonder if he was going to be up for these concerts and all it entailed, he was not a healthy guy and lets face it has had so much bad health over the years.

I do feel sorry for his family and fans but have to say I wasn't one of them!

Izzie


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow what a shock, I did wonder if he was going to be up for these concerts and all it entailed, he was not a healthy guy and lets face it has had so much bad health over the years.
> 
> ...


I've just been watching Uri Gellar on BBC news and he says it was probably because he was under so much stress 

I liked some of his songs and respected his work but I wasn't a huge fan either


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*A TRUE king amongst Kings can sit with Elvis RIP Michael my thoughts are with your family,
No more pain No more suffering you can now sit back and relax  x*


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

well the kids will be safe now


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

they can all let there kids out now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> well the kids will be safe now


*thats not very nice grandad have some respect  it was never proven *


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *thats not very nice grandad have some respect  it was never proven *


they say he is leaving his money to the kids home


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay I am going to play devils advocate here, and probably get lynched in the process.

I thought that Michael Jackson was without doubt a great showman, and extremely talented. I also felt that he was not quite the full ticket, but having seen his life story played out in film, sadly I think his father may have something to do with that.

The only good thing to come out of his death is that his children may now have the opportunity to live a normal life. That said however, Michael Jackson will be sorely missed and I doubt ever replaced.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i really dont think he is dead he was in terrible debt,the whole child molestation thing and he was married to the daughter of the most famous rock star of all time..........who faked his own death:idea: sounds like a conspiracists dream


can no 1 please use the term "the day the music died" i av been on half a dozen sites and they all use that quote


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> they say he is leaving his money to the kids home


*Good for him it still dont prove anything what about all those people who leave their money to animals dont mean their fiddling with them does it  *


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Good for him it still dont prove anything what about all those people who leave their money to animals dont mean their fiddling with them does it  *


ya never know some funny people about


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

toddy said:


> If what jad happened to anyone else but MJ with the being accused of molesting young boys etc everyone would want his head on a block but cos it was him it was let go.
> I say if he has died good riddance to bad rubbish





sunnyej said:


> well atleast one child molester is dead but who knows maytbe he was a good person or not cant say anything


Being famous and having lots of money don't give you immunity. He was cleared of ALL charges.

Take a look at the Phil Spector case and of course OJ Simpson who has now been thrown in the slammer! Both of those people will probably end up dying in prison with the sentences that got handed down, OJ was originally tried for murder, which he was found not guilty of (for what it is worth I didn't believe he was guilty of murder anyway).

Remind me not to post on one of your threads should you ever make a sad announcement, you may not have been fans, not everyone was, so why not refrain from posting such sh!t.

Have some respect for someone who is dead and those that liked him and his music.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Rest In Peace Michael Jackson x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i understand how people are feeling, but i wasnt a fan, i like some of his early songs. 

I dont know what to believe or anything anyway. 

If you are dead Michael then r.i.p


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I think folk should stop now with the snidey/jokey remarks as I don't find them funny!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Being famous and having lots of money don't give you immunity. He was cleared of ALL charges.
> 
> Take a look at the Phil Spector case and of course OJ Simpson who has now been thrown in the slammer! Both of those people will probably end up dying in prison with the sentences that got handed down, OJ was originally tried for murder, which he was found not guilty of (for what it is worth I didn't believe he was guilty of murder anyway).
> 
> ...


Well said, some people have no respect, he has a family and 3 young children who have now lost a dad. xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I am sick of such disrespectful people on here, you should all be ashamed.

There is a photo on th einternet of him in the ambulance now. Here is the link if anyone did want it 

ETonline Home

I'm in pieces listening to this

YouTube - The Jacksons 5 - Who's Loving You (With Lyrics)


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

A music genius, and a huge loss to the industry

RIP Michael


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I for one am already sick of the snidey/jokey remarks, I don't know why on earth I bothered coming back on here this place isn't the same anymore.

See you folks. xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Michael....although I didnt agree with his personal life style no one can deny his talent as a musician....very sad.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I think folk should stop now with the snidey/jokey remarks as I don't find them funny!


*I agree with you 100%. Whatever happend to respecting the dead?
Whether people like this guy or not i for one would lke to just say, he is a father,a son and a brother.Life is a precious thing and when that life has gone the least people can do is say something nice or nothing at all.Its called showing RESPECT.*


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> His family haven't even arrived at the hospital. I hoped to god this was some prank off TMZ but not now its from Reuters. If this is true, imo, the world's has just lost the greatest musician of the modern day world.


No we lost that years ago when John Lennon died, Michael Jackson was very good in his time but I wouldn't say he was the greatest by any stretch of the imagination.

Izzie


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> No we lost that years ago when John Lennon died, Michael Jackson was very good in his time but I wouldn't say he was the greatest by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Izzie


Its a matter of opinion, to me, MJ is and always will be the greatest musician this world has seen. I did say though in that post 'of the modern day world'.

I feel so dreadful for his children and family, especially with all this coverage...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> Its a matter of opinion, to me, MJ is and always will be the greatest musician this world has seen. I did say though in that post 'of the modern day world'.
> 
> I feel so dreadful for his children and family, especially with all this coverage...


Yes it is just a matter of opinion. I also respect the charity work he did. His earlier years of music were absolutely great. My sister cried for weeks when we couldn't get her tickets to one of his concerts. His death will touch so many people.

I do feel for his family and I do feel for him, I think he was a very talented guy, very naive and childlike in some respects but he had a hideous childhood which would effect the rest of your life. Its going to be truly horrific for his family as there will be lots of speculation regarding his life and everything will be dragged to the surface again. The guy should be left to rest in peace.

He was too young to die, but then so was Farrah fawcett and I am very saddened by that too. A very very courageous and lovely woman! Life is so very cruel!

Izzie


----------



## jsuk66 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not really affected by his death really, but he was a good musician and I liked his stuff from the 70s and 80s. 
I'm not going into the child molesting stuff, everyone seems to know something about this, I wonder sometimes if they have actually seen it 

I'm rather sadend by the death of Farrah Fawcett 

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Screen star Fawcett dies aged 62

Just like to add something, I think we all have different feelings for different people and we should respect those feelings and don't start shouting abuse. The other day I found it very sad to read that Peter Wheeler has died and a lot of people I guess don't know who he was. (He owned TVR)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P MICHAEL, my thoughts are with your family and friends right now,


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

I am absolutely shocked beyond belief by this news. 

RIP Michael


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

He was a fantastic musician, a wonderful singer ,, but although he was cleared of all charges I still believe there was a eliment of truth in what happen,, not with all but just one of them,, 

He always struck me as being a sad person, when you watch the docs of his life he didn't have much freedom as a child.

But a very sad loss to the music industry,, would not like to be the one in charge of refunding all those concert ticket money:cursing:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't leave Nicci, its just seems to be one person in particular posting on all the threads the same sh*t, obviously trying to get a reaction, leave them to their childish games.

RIP Michael .... gone but never forgotten.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> would not like to be the one in charge of refunding all those concert ticket money:cursing:


Me and my boyfriend have tickets to see him. If he is still in as much debt as it sounds, I wouldn't object to the money from my ticket going to his children/family.


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

One Day in Your Life
Man in the Mirror
Billie Jean
Bad
Thriller

Lots and lots and, too many to mention.

I'm still totally in shock about this, I only found out about an hour ago, can't quite take it in yet.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*A fabulous song writer/performer who was an inspiration to many and will continue to be.*

*I hope you now find the happiness that eluded you in life.*

*RIP Mr Jackson*
*xxx*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Billie Jean....an absolute classic, Loved Smooth Criminal, You are not alone, and of course Thriller....I remember my sister having a party the night it was first showed and I was allowed to stay up and watch it! brilliant video! oh and I just can't stop loving you! love that one


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i aint being nasty or anything just something i saw and wondered if any1 else ad the same thought,

"psychic" uri geller has said michaels death has come as a great shock!

i just thought to myself"your supposed to be psychic" not a great advertisement for uri Geller, sorry if this offends any1 it just struck me as a strange thing


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *A fabulous song writer/performer who was an inspiration to many and will continue to be.*
> 
> *I hope you now find the happiness that eluded you in life.*
> 
> ...


Well put and seconded.

RIP Michael


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have done what I can to remove SOME of the reported posts but have to go out now

Please can you keep this thread on track and NOT be disrespectful in any way at all, whether you are a fan or not he has family and they should be allowed to mourn his passing without people going back on what was never proven.

We choose our lives to live with animals does that make us any different - dont think so just looked upon as more 'normal'.

I will check it through and remove any others when I have more time


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant say im affected or upset by the death of someone i didnt know, and never met, but i do feel for his family at this difficult time.

I also hope that now his children with have the opportunity to become more stable, and live more "normal" lives.

MJ was a lucky man, and did and had all the things most of us could only ever dream of. I imagine he died knowing he had a good and fulfilled life.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Please keep any nasty comments off these threads no matter what you feel Please choose NOT to post if you cannot be NICE Having so many reports on these threads this morning that they are filling up the inboxes in my email


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> I have done what I can to remove SOME of the reported posts but have to go out now
> 
> Please can you keep this thread on track and NOT be disrespectful in any way at all, whether you are a fan or not he has family and they should be allowed to mourn his passing without people going back on what was never proven.
> 
> ...


Thanyou Tash
As a family we were brought up listening to The Jackson 5, then later on Michael, music legends, all of them

Expected to come on and read some of the drivel posted, to be honest, accepted nothing less off some posters. Have to say was shocked to see it from a Mod.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have done what I can to remove SOME of the reported posts but have to go out now
> 
> Please can you keep this thread on track and NOT be disrespectful in any way at all, whether you are a fan or not he has family and they should be allowed to mourn his passing without people going back on what was never proven.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Tashi.
It doesn't matter what anyone thinks now about what he did or didn't do. I am going to remember him as someone I loved to listen to for most of my life and I spent many hours listening to him and watching the Thriller video with my school friends and trying to copy the moves. Thankyou Michael Jackson for giving me music I enjoy and always will . x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Please keep these threads on track and no more speculation have a bit of respect for the dead 

This morning our inboxes are full of reports if you didnt like his music or this man then PLEASE ignore these threads and move on - we really dont need to spend all our time moderating these threads!!!!!!!!!

He was never proven to have done anything so leave the man RIP 

I guess when I die I will be hailed as a dog molestor


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I actually do feel upset at his passing as many people have said they have very fond memories of him and his music when they were children and I feel the same and my daughter who is 9 loves his music and I'm sad that he is gone. He had a very rare talent and should be remembered for that.

Thank you Tashi for removing some of the vile threads


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Well said!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Please keep these threads on track and no more speculation have a bit of respect for the dead
> 
> This morning our inboxes are full of reports if you didnt like his music or this man then PLEASE ignore these threads and move on - we really dont need to spend all our time moderating these threads!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He was never proven to have done anything so leave the man RIP


It was good and going so well until this bit:



tashi said:


> I guess when I die I will be hailed as a dog molestor


The you lowered yourself to the level you were tyring to prevent with a nice bit of provocation. Genius.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm soooo shocked, and surprised how sad i feel, he had such a tragic life and was so mucked up. I wonder what caused his cardiac arrest? Probably just stress!! RIP Michael Jackson, i hope you have finally found peace x

Some of you that didnt like him i think you just need yo show a little respect on today of all days


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hutch6 said:


> It was good and going so well until this bit:
> 
> The you lowered yourself to the level you were tyring to prevent with a nice bit of provocation. Genius.


Hence the smilie at the end Hutch


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Barney said:


> i aint being nasty or anything just something i saw and wondered if any1 else ad the same thought,
> 
> "psychic" uri geller has said michaels death has come as a great shock!
> 
> i just thought to myself"your supposed to be psychic" not a great advertisement for uri Geller, sorry if this offends any1 it just struck me as a strange thing


Im sorry but you have psychics and the spirit world all wrong, psychics dont know every future event, imagine how they would live their lives for a start!!!

Im not sure if your comment was a genuine thought or a sarcastic one but it bugs me when someone says 'well a psychic should of known' psychics tune into a person at a particular time so unless he was tuned into michael for a reading why would he have known? uri gellar is not a medium as far as im aware which is very different from being a psychic.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i think the earth song and billie jean are my faves!!

i have the virgin play list on michael jackson tribute 1 and its very loud and im feeling really sad he has gone.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh 1 of my memories of MJ is that when i was young and the thriller video came out it was deemed scarey back then and we wasnt allowed to watch it but mum had it on betamax cassete and me and my sister watched it and i didnt sleep alone for weeks after lol

i told my kids this just 2 weeks ago and they absolutly cracked up that it scared me and said its not even scarey!  well it was back in those days lol (i just made myself sound very old saying that!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Dirty Diana 
Got music channels on sky, so very sad


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Beat it! was brilliant, i loved the dancing in the video to.
I did a display at gymnastics with that song lol!.

I liked the 'earth song' & 'black and white' to

x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

RIP Michael Jackson, very sad to hear xx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

YouTube - we are the world

*I believe this says it all.............

R.I.P Michael huni, your tormented soul can now rest! Now you can be the child you always should have been!

Why am i in tears?????????? God only knows*


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> Why am i in tears?????????? God only knows[/COLOR][/B]


Your not alone


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Jackson autopsy expected Friday - CNN.com

I just had a terrible thought.....i hope it isn't the case..,but you dont think he killed himself do you?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

It is hard to know, he was not a well man was he, and with the sounds of it, under so much stress.
Hopefully it was natural causes.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think so, I think it was all the prescription drugs he was taking and his heart couldn't cope.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Rach said:


> Your not alone


I am not in tears, but just in shock! so sad.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I worry maybe he was too stressed and maybe he thought he couldn't do these concerts and took the 'easy' way out. I really hope not. 

RIP MJ


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been close this morning as well, unusual for me really ... I can't imagine how his family are feeling


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Its always easy for me to cry, being an empath, but listening to the song just pushed me over hehe*


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been listening to all his "upbeat" songs this morning, I am sure I would be bawling if I heard any sad ones


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Theres not many Songs of his i didnt like i do love Ben,Thriller...i remember when they brought out the full video on VHS tapes i would hire it out everynight!!

I am now going to blast out my MJ's greatest hits!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

R.I.P MJ...xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> Theres not many Songs of his i didnt like i do love Ben,Thriller...i remember when they brought out the full video on VHS tapes i would hire it out everynight!!
> 
> I am now going to blast out my MJ's greatest hits!


I've been doing that all morning, not the sad ones tho!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I loved the song BEN  but im not going to post it or listen to it or we would be drowning in tears  *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP MJ x


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

You owe millions of dollars and have to sell everything you worked for including your services for the most mundane occasions.

You were once the most famous thing on the planet, millions adored you, nobody in your industry could come close to replicating what you did and your image was worth more that most country's GDP.

Now you can't sell out small shows, can't sing as well as you used to, can't move as well as you used, your image has been tarnished with something that people will never forget, you have become an almost circus clown in a wolrd you never really understood anyway, you are forced into living a lie to try and stem the accusations and media ridicule and speculation. The very vehicle that elevated you to a position of hysteria is now the same vehicle that hounds you intot eh gutter and kicks you when you are down and you have no idea how to stop it. Everythign you try becomes a running joke, a mockery for the masses and you are the butt of it all.

You're broke, you're career is in ruin and everything you do turns into a public disaster. Everything you thought was in your control is suddenly realised as a mirage. You are used to people supporting you but thoise people have left you. You ARE on your own.

What would you do if you could no longer do right for wrong? What would you do to try and stop the media? What would you do if you had the mental capacity of a child and were suddenly left in a world that pointed fingers at you from behind fake smiles?

He gave up. He gave up mentally and now physically. If it was self induced then that would be no surprise.

It doesn't matter who you are, what you do or what you have, if you are not strong enough and you are constantly broiught to your knees in front fo the whole world you will break and there is no escape in life only death.

I never cared for the guy but I can understand why he gave up be it for the best or not.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> I worry maybe he was too stressed and maybe he thought he couldn't do these concerts and took the 'easy' way out. I really hope not.
> 
> RIP MJ


I don't think half the time they actually know what they take and what it can do to them. I don't see him taking the easy way out, he has had a hard life and I think he has dealt with it in the best way he ever could. The stuff that went on a few years back would be more of a reason for him to do it then.

I think it was natural causes, stress is a killer, he has been so busy planning these concerts, it sounded like he was very stressed but also highly excited about the whole come back situation.

I am sad for his fans that they won' t get to see him, especially those who would have only ever got to see him just this once!

Izzie


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hence the smilie at the end Hutch


It's a wink and a wink can be taking out of context and blown up in to allsorts of proportions so some people might have read it the wrong way.

Remember what happened to Ronaldo when he winked at Rooney?

A smile is a smile but a wink has multiple meanings and you can take it either way depending on the position you are within the conversation be it bistander, active participent, passive participant or or hold higher rank than other memebrs


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just had a fantastic brainwave...

before people ring 02 for their money back...why don't famous musicians do a tribute concert to MJ. Ok not with his songs but something to commemorate him by....maybe not all 50 concerts but 1 or 2.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> I just had a fantastic brainwave...
> 
> before people ring 02 for their money back...why don't famous musicians do a tribute concert to MJ. Ok not with his songs but something to commemorate him by....maybe not all 50 concerts but 1 or 2.


That is a great idea, it would be a wonderful tribute to him and not only that it means that all the fans get to hear his music in a concert environment which I think would cheer alot of people up.

Izzie


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I know it was shocking.  I was about to go to sleep and checked my facebook on my phone and found out, but it was waiting to be confirmed, so i waited until i had the facts and i'm soooo tired this morning. 

Farrah Fawcett too


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mj was an eccentric, he was a Peter Pan type of character.
He liked children. He was accused of crimes but acquitted.
Acquitted means there was no proof that anything wrong had been done.

If I knew something about anyone here, where they live, who they hang out with, where they work etc. I could, if I was of that mindset, then accuse them of any misdeameanour I felt like, I could start rumours, I could twist things, I could set them up, and especially if there was money involved get all sorts of people to say all sorts of things to discredit them. Mud sticks, no smoke without fire, etc.

People in the public eye, face this every day, people take pleasure in upsetting them, whether it is jealousy or spite or just plain evil, it happens.
Even today on this forum we have the "disrespecters" and the man is hardly cold in his hospital bed.

RIP Michael.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> That is a great idea, it would be a wonderful tribute to him and not only that it means that all the fans get to hear his music in a concert environment which I think would cheer alot of people up.
> 
> Izzie


Who would suggest it though? Wish i was famous so icould suggest it to famous people........


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Don't leave Nicci, its just seems to be one person in particular posting on all the threads the same sh*t, obviously trying to get a reaction, leave them to their childish games.
> 
> RIP Michael .... gone but never forgotten.


childish games


----------



## MandyandAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

So many to choose from but here are a few i love

Heal the world
Earth song
Thriller
Billie Jean
Ben
You are not alone


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whether you like him or hate him, rate him or slate him, fan or not a fan. He was a LEGEND. I disliked him a lot when i was younger as i grew up i realised what he did for music, many many singers looked up to him and still do. He was a top class peformer live or filmed.

I turned out to be a Michael Jackson SONG fan. But not a Michael Jackson fan. 

I also admire what he did for charties, human and animal alike.

The world might not mourn him for his personal life, but they will for the man who was 'the king of pop'

I don't like certain things he did in his personal life, but think at the stress he had in his life. It was constant hounding. Like putting veils over his children, doing mad things etc 

Also he was never proven to have done anything to those children.....in fact them and their parents got 'paid off' well i'm sorry if my daughter had that done no amount of cash would pay me off i would want proper justice.

So R.I.P Michael i hope you get the peace you deserve now.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It is a rumour and could be plausible I suppose but I hope it isn't true.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Its always easy for me to cry, being an empath, but listening to the song just pushed me over hehe*


How do you know if you're an empath? Sorry, just curious because I am very emotional, I cry very easily at the stupidest of films and when someone I don't know dies. Children in Need etc are hard for me to watch and songs always make me cry 

Or am I just sad


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

All the music channels are playing his music and videos. Top stuff


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

R.I.P MJ. The world will miss you. xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have no idea what really happened, but either way he just couldn't cope anymore. Either his heart couldn't put up with the strain of him being so unwell and needing so many pills, or he couldn't take it in himself anymore. Either way I think he's just an immature, slightly eccentric adult, who was pulled apart by the world and its media. I've thought this for years, but now this has happened I think it just highlights it so much more. An incredibly talented individual, and the more jokes/nastiness I hear, the more I realise that this world is not worthy of Michael Joseph Jackson.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's a great idea about concerts, but I think they are more likely to give people money back and then do a separate one. I mean, how do they pick who out of us 800,000 get to go?

I swear down I would have been happy just to see him 200 feet away, even if he lip synced and didn't dance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I am really saddened by this. I grew up listening to this guy! My sister used to hold a hair dryer in front of my face whilst I sang 'aaahaaahaaahh' (earth song) and I used to do the Thriller dance routine... badly! It is so awful!

It won't be long before people start dishing dirt and sending the jokes around!

His music is legendary and nobody will be able to come close to that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

There will always be speculation and rumour. I would rather remember him as the king of pop and leave it at that. I am not interested in how he died!

Poor poor man! Why won't they leave him alone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Whether you like him or hate him, rate him or slate him, fan or not a fan. He was a LEGEND. I disliked him a lot when i was younger as i grew up i realised what he did for music, many many singers looked up to him and still do. He was a top class peformer live or filmed.
> 
> I turned out to be a Michael Jackson SONG fan. But not a Michael Jackson fan.
> 
> ...


I would give you rep if I could (I'm all out). Brilliant post I couldn't have said it better!

Maybe now he can be left to rest in peace! For anyone saying mean things about him... remember... he is someones son, brother, father...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never been a fan if his, but some of his music was brilliant.

Nothing that he did or didn't do can't be proofed or disapproved now, so it's best left alone.

With Elvis and Michael in heaven, it must be rocking and rolling with brilliant music. 

RIP Michael Jackson.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I absolutely love Dirty Diana and Give In To Me!

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Dirty Diana

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Give In To Me

Listening to Childhood now... he is REALLY singing from the heart. He remained a boy, he tried to hold onto his childhood because he never had one. So sad. Children should be able to remain children for as long as possible in my opinion


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

RIP MJ imo he was a musical legend


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I've never been a fan if his, but some of his music was brilliant.
> 
> Nothing that he did or didn't do can't be proofed or disapproved now, so it's best left alone.
> 
> ...


totally!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

kittykat said:


> I've been doing that all morning, not the sad ones tho!


No i put Ben on and was ready to cry..

So i blasted Dirty Diana!...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> No i put Ben on and was ready to cry..
> 
> So i blasted Dirty Diana!...


aaaw yeh Ben is really sad. It was playing during a news bulletin earlier and I went all wibbly!

It feels silly in some ways because obviously non eof us knew him but ... it is like something is missing now... like a little part of childhood has gone. If that makes sense?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

This was actually announced on the plane last night by one of the stewardesses. I'm not really a fan but he was a legend.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> aaaw yeh Ben is really sad. It was playing during a news bulletin earlier and I went all wibbly!
> 
> It feels silly in some ways because obviously non eof us knew him but ... it is like something is missing now... like a little part of childhood has gone. If that makes sense?


OOh yeah brings back a lot of good memories when i was a teen..

I can see my self now......trying to learn the Moon walk!........ ooh i still cant do it...:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OOh yeah brings back a lot of good memories when i was a teen..
> 
> I can see my self now......trying to learn the Moon walk!........ ooh i still cant do it...:001_tt2:


same here  me and my sister used to put cellotape under our shoes to help us do it... didn't work  I was trying to moon walk on Saturday  some of us never grow up :blushing:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> same here  me and my sister used to put cellotape under our shoes to help us do it... didn't work  I was trying to moon walk on Saturday  some of us never grow up :blushing:


lol celotape...

There was a song on there called Why with his Nephews called 3T ..ooh handsome young men and you can see they look like Micheal..there Tito's sons


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> lol celotape...
> 
> There was a song on there called Why with his Nephews called 3T ..ooh handsome young men and you can see they look like Micheal..there Tito's sons


OMG 3T! I remember them :O


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> OMG 3T! I remember them :O


http://mjjshop.com/shop/images/whyplasticase.jpg

thats one song i remember hearing but never seen it before...

I am listening to one with Slash from Guns and Roses in it..never got the name of it..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> http://mjjshop.com/shop/images/whyplasticase.jpg
> 
> thats one song i remember hearing but never seen it before...
> 
> I am listening to one with Slash from Guns and Roses in it..never got the name of it..


the one with slash is called give in to me... I posted a link at the top of the page


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Make you wanna scream, love that when i am angry, also like doesn't matter if your black or white.

Have you seen my childhood as i was bullied at school, and I can relate to it, as i never seem to fit in as the song goes


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

Radio 1 are playing Man in the Mirror right now....and the tears have finally come 

Still shocked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

You Rock My World is also another really good one


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm listening to 'Who's Loving You' over and over by the Jackson 5. I'm bawling my eyes out and I'm meant to be at work by 4pm!

I heard 'Gone Too Soon' earlier too, its like he's telling the story of his life


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

HighlandQuine said:


> Radio 1 are playing Man in the Mirror right now....and the tears have finally come
> 
> Still shocked.


Aw that's so heart wrenching....my OH actually called me about an hour ago and said he was in shock last night, it's just hit him that one of the greatest pop icons of our time has gone.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I've just put TMF on TV....tribute to MJ....it's on until 7pm....chance to listen and watch all his work. xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think he killed himself as his love for his children would overide anyhting like that.
I think his body had just had enough and couldn't work anymore. The stress of the build up to his tour must have been terrible for him and i think that heavily contributed to his death.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

definatly not,if he was that way inclined he would have done it long ago.He was looking forward to his upcoming tours.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

It's not true Hutch that he couldn't sell even small venues!

This latest tour sold out in days and cost 20million to sponsor....they added new dates just this week to cope for the demand. 800,000 is hardly small.

He was given the all clear medically for insurance purposes to do this tour.

And I believe he was still unrivalled even after his (not guilty) court case.

It's true he was not financially in the best state after money grabbers cashed in on his naive nature.

But whatever happened to him, he was put under enormous pressure by the media...he was a musical genius and I think the fact tht news stations all over the world are filled with the grief over his death proves vehemently that he will be sorely missed.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

if it turns out to be drug induced, I believe it is the same as all the other celebrities who have gone the same way, a tragic accident. He certainly was a weird guy, but aren't all the geniuses of this world a bit odd.

Hope you are happy MJ - wherever you are - RIP

Clare x


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

YouTube - Cyndi Lauper True Colours Lyrics

this just came on. I know it isn't MJ but after all the trouble he took I just thought it fitted quite well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> It's not true Hutch that he couldn't sell even small venues!
> 
> This latest tour sold out in days and cost 20million to sponsor....they added new dates just this week to cope for the demand. 800,000 is hardly small.
> 
> ...


Another wonderful post  Why do I have to run out of rep on this day!!!

Well done - you have said it sooo so well!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah he had and still does have masses of fans....It is a shame that his lifestyle was so contraversial but he had a very bad childhood - didnt acutally have one, was beaten and obviously missed out on a lot or normal things that kids do hence he has always been a strange man...I dont know what I think about the child molestation accusations, one part of me thinks there is no smoke without fire but another part of me thinks he was a very lonely man who was taken advantage of for his eccentric and naieve behaviour which was a bi product of his life growing up - his parents have a lot to answer for I think! I think essentially he was a very misunderstood person I have never been a huge huge fan but I have grown up listening to his music and can say he was a fantastic artist, and one the world will not see the likes of again - not many people can deny that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah he had and still does have masses of fans....It is a shame that his lifestyle was so contraversial but he had a very bad childhood - didnt acutally have one, was beaten and obviously missed out on a lot or normal things that kids do hence he has always been a strange man...I dont know what I think about the child molestation accusations, one part of me thinks there is no smoke without fire but another part of me thinks he was a very lonely man who was taken advantage of for his eccentric and naieve behaviour which was a bi product of his life growing up - his parents have a lot to answer for I think! I think essentially he was a very misunderstood person I have never been a huge huge fan but I have grown up listening to his music and can say he was a fantastic artist, and one the world will not see the likes of again - not many people can deny that.


I think the families are stupid in some ways. It doesn't matter who they are, if somebody was ever accused of molestation I would NEVER leave my child alone with them. Why did these families then allow their children to sleep over at his house? Money!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> I think the families are stupid in some ways. It doesn't matter who they are, if somebody was ever accused of molestation I would NEVER leave my child alone with them. Why did these families then allow their children to sleep over at his house? Money!


Exactly, after the first case with the boy Jordan you would think no parent would willingly let their child stay with a grown man on their own! It just goes to show you that these parents did not necesarily have their childs best interest at heart and knew they could take advantage of a situation....all comes down to money and greed - plus I have always wondered about the people who supposedly were michales advisors!! they sure didnt advise him very well on numerous occasions...


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> YouTube - Cyndi Lauper True Colours Lyrics
> 
> this just came on. I know it isn't MJ but after all the trouble he took I just thought it fitted quite well.


That's such a beautiful song, and very fitting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly, after the first case with the boy Jordan you would think no parent would willingly let their child stay with a grown man on their own! It just goes to show you that these parents did not necesarily have their childs best interest at heart and knew they could take advantage of a situation....all comes down to money and greed - plus I have always wondered about the people who supposedly were michales advisors!! they sure didnt advise him very well on numerous occasions...


I know. He was taken advantage of his whole life! Sad really. I think he had an attraction to children. I think that they represented an innocence and an identity that he lost too soon. I think that he was being judged in every aspect of his life but anybody that has spoken to a child will know how simple they are in the way that they will not judge you. It doesn't matter to a child whether you have millions of pounds or fast cars or this or that... I think that is what he desperately craved... acceptance.

We will never know what went on behind closed doors.

I just want to remember him for his music


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> I know. He was taken advantage of his whole life! Sad really. I think he had an attraction to children. I think that they represented an innocence and an identity that he lost too soon. I think that he was being judged in every aspect of his life but anybody that has spoken to a child will know how simple they are in the way that they will not judge you. It doesn't matter to a child whether you have millions of pounds or fast cars or this or that... I think that is what he desperately craved... acceptance.
> 
> We will never know what went on behind closed doors.
> 
> I just want to remember him for his music


Great Post blob coming your way when it allows me xx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Dirty Diana is my fave but I also love Billie Jean, Beat it, Bad, Thriller, Smooth Criminal and Say Say Say that he did with Paul McCartney.

Very very sad that he has died. I love his music.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Im sure there will be loads of conspiracy theories about his death. There always is when someone really famous dies. It will probably be natural causes.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a guy on sky news saying they're starting the autopsy soon. I think it was just too much stress to be honest and his body just couldn't cope with it.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

TMF Music channel is fab today...just hit after hit from Michael Jackson...all eras.

It's hard to believe looking at him ( Don't stop til u get enough is on at the moment) that his lifewould be so short.

I heard Madonna could not stop crying....they are both the main icons of my lifetime.

Apparently, alot of the bands at Glastonbury are changing their sets to tributes to mj.

Unforunately, Jarvis Cocker is playing....hope he doesn't say anything untoward...he will be mobbed! I still find it terrible to see that clip of him jumping on stage when MJ was performing....can u imagine if he had done that to Madonna? 
Jarvis Cocker said he thought MJ thought he was God! Well, I saw the Confessions tour with Madonna...she sang Live To Tell whilst on a cross...what if Jarvis had mocked her for that?

She would have crushed him!

MJ was just too gentle to fight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> TMF Music channel is fab today...just hit after hit from Michael Jackson...all eras.
> 
> It's hard to believe looking at him ( Don't stop til u get enough is on at the moment) that his lifewould be so short.
> 
> ...


yup! Typical bully. Find the weakest member of the herd and pick and pick and pick until they fall down!

He can say what he wants. Will people be crying when he dies? Will radio stations and TV channels stop everything to remember his life?

me thinks not


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they say he died after a medic gave him a painkiller injection similar to morphine....


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> yup! Typical bully. Find the weakest member of the herd and pick and pick and pick until they fall down!
> 
> He can say what he wants. Will people be crying when he dies? Will radio stations and TV channels stop everything to remember his life?
> 
> me thinks not


Bet he will feel a right idiot when everything is changed for MJ tributes...he can't mock him now...but if he tributes, he will be a total hypocrite.

No, he's not sombody I care for!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Natik said:


> they say he died after a medic gave him a painkiller injection similar to morphine....


So basically he overdosed?! Accidentally i mean. That is if the medic didn't know he'd already taken medication and that medication screwed up with that injection.....


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> So basically he overdosed?! Accidentally i mean. That is if the medic didn't know he'd already taken medication and that medication screwed up with that injection.....


its just speculations i believe but it sounds quite possible....


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats awful. If it was an accidental overdose from a medic. Oh dear god they're at the family home *feels sick* can they not just leave them alone?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Billie Jean is one of my favourite songs of all time, i've always liked it even since I was a little kid  and I remember seeing the Earth Song on TV with the video once, and it made me cry  i've always liked that song too, and Thriller is a classic 

I can't say i'm a huge fan cos I wasn't, but I always thought he was a fascinating person with an amazing talent for singing and dancing. Not many of today's artists can sing and dance at the same time, and none of them can do like he could.

People have been making jokes about him all day at college, even my dad cracked a few tonight  but I just don't find any of them funny. I think it's an incredibly sad time.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> R.I.P MJ. The world will miss you. xx


*Such nice simple words, but also very very true*


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

I found out this morning and couldn't believe it, also my hubby was the same. Still can't believe it, another great music icon has gone. I loved his 80's 90's music, and can remember him singing Ben in the 70's.
My eldest son was a huge fan in the 80's 90's.

RIP MIchael Jackson.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Liked some of his stuff, my favourite is Earth song also liked Heal the world. I actually had the album "HIStory - Past, Present And Future - Book 1", but gave it to my son to listen to and never got it back.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*I love loads of his songs, had one played at my dads funeral! and"Ben" is going to be played at my funeral, not going yet tho lol*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *He was never found guilty so it was only ever speculation*


I dont think for one minute he hurt/molested any children.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

i heard last night that MJ had died... he was no doubt a fantastic showman 
and i hope he rests in peace, but after years of abuse of his body it was only a matter of time that his health was going to suffer in some horrific way ..and i think in the coming weeks a lot will come out .
I personally would like to remember a young micheal Jackson before the self destruction and i do hope the media give a thought to his 3 children and family


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Loved ben, was a fan of them all he didnt make one i hav'nt liked


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

In a way, I still can't believe he has died. It sounds strange to say that Michael Jackson is dead 

I wonder if he will have a big 'public' funeral, or a private family funeral?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

He lived a very successfull life, no one even though not everyone was a fan can say he wasnt talented, but he also lived a very sad life no one should have to have a childhood like he had. A true legend.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> I would give you rep if I could (I'm all out). Brilliant post I couldn't have said it better!
> 
> Maybe now he can be left to rest in peace! For anyone saying mean things about him... remember... he is someones son, brother, father...


Thanks WittyKitty. And you are right, he is someones loved one. So even if people are still being disrepectful (which is low in my standards) towards a death then think of his friends and family and have respect for them. xx

P.S I wasn't saying anyone on here was being disrepectful, i was generalising!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Whilst not a great fan of his later stuff, cant knock the mans earlier 70s and 80s music, he was quite a looker before the surgery too. 
As for his personal life i would not be suprised if it was inocence against money grabbing parents, however expect the mud to fly now the papers will pay good money for the crap thats going to start now, no-one can 100% defend him, its a sad mad world out there when someone dangles a cheque book at people.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

borderer said:


> well the kids will be safe now


*It was never proven that he ever hurt a child
*


borderer said:


> they say he is leaving his money to the kids home


*I thought he had on money thats why he was doing these concerts in London
*



Barney said:


> i really dont think he is dead he was in terrible debt,the whole child molestation thing and he was married to the daughter of the most famous rock star of all time..........who faked his own death:idea: sounds like a conspiracists dream


*Why have you seen him shopping at Adsa with Elvis, The Big O and Lord Lucan?*

*He's only just died leave the Guy alone*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> *Why have you seen him shopping at Adsa with Elvis, The Big O and Lord Lucan?*
> 
> *He's only just died leave the Guy alone*


Maybe he saw them riding in on Shergar


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Loved ben, was a fan of them all he didnt make one i hav'nt liked


Gosh if I hear Ben tonight I will be in tears! It makes me cry anyway!!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> I know. He was taken advantage of his whole life! Sad really. I think he had an attraction to children. I think that they represented an innocence and an identity that he lost too soon. I think that he was being judged in every aspect of his life but anybody that has spoken to a child will know how simple they are in the way that they will not judge you. It doesn't matter to a child whether you have millions of pounds or fast cars or this or that... I think that is what he desperately craved... acceptance.
> 
> We will never know what went on behind closed doors.
> 
> I just want to remember him for his music


Yes I agree.

Everbody wanted a piece of him from the age of 5....all he wanted was a childhood, so he tried to buy himself a childhood with Neverland...and he was in awe of how children were free to play. He never had that.

Of course he was going to be different to others...he has been a superstar for 45 yrs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Yes I agree.
> 
> Everbody wanted a piece of him from the age of 5....all he wanted was a childhood, so he tried to buy himself a childhood with Neverland...and he was in awe of how children were free to play. He never had that.
> 
> Of course he was going to be different to others...he has been a superstar for 45 yrs.


I agree , at least he can now rest in peace and not be harrassed


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> I worry maybe he was too stressed and maybe he thought he couldn't do these concerts and took the 'easy' way out. I really hope not.
> 
> RIP MJ


i was thinking the same thing,he had lost lots of money, his beloved home....probably couldnt face doing concerts, he had already had to reschedule some anyway so i think it perhaps pre meditated however he caused that to happen, ??


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

bichonsrus said:


> i was thinking the same thing,he had lost lots of money, his beloved home....probably couldnt face doing concerts, he had already had to reschedule some anyway so i think it perhaps pre meditated however he caused that to happen, ??


That would be so gutting for everyone close to him.

I hope it isn't the case. But whateer happened..hope he is at peace. xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*i heard on the radio news @ 7 they are now looking for a Dr who was prescribing drugs to Michael? sounds very suss to me? *


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *i heard on the radio news @ 7 they are now looking for a Dr who was prescribing drugs to Michael? sounds very suss to me? *


I also heard that they have seized the doctors car


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

bichonsrus said:


> i was thinking the same thing,he had lost lots of money, his beloved home....probably couldnt face doing concerts, he had already had to reschedule some anyway so i think it perhaps pre meditated however he caused that to happen, ??


no way he would do that... he was just about to fight back and he was planning his shows. And i believe he was this type of person who was scared of death so no way he would do something like that intentionally. 
He rescheduled some shows because he wasnt well after the hospital visits i believe.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

we watchin on MTV1 loads of channels are tributing him and rightly so he was the master wen it came to singing and dancing,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Once again no matter what YOUR feelings please respect the dead - he was never convicted and so obviously insufficient proof 

Please if you didnt like the man then do not post if you can only be disrespectful


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Gosh if I hear Ben tonight I will be in tears! It makes me cry anyway!!


Oh god i know, a lot of songs make me cry anyway the best of times


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I don't think he killed himself as his love for his children would overide anyhting like that.
> I think his body had just had enough and couldn't work anymore. The stress of the build up to his tour must have been terrible for him and i think that heavily contributed to his death.


Total agree, ile go with your theory


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I was thinking that too Bird. Watch all the money grabbers come out of the wood work now with their 'stories'.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Barney said:


> cheers honey ya cant say nowt these days xx


It wasn't u I was referring to Barney.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Barney said:


> cheers honey ya cant say nowt these days xx


I think suggestions of what he may or may not have done are not called for at this time but i cant see what you said wrong as it was only conspiracy as that is what everyone is doing anywayno one knows the facts yet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have merged ALL the threads with regards to Michael Jackson they were becoming too hard to try and moderate hope everyone is ok with this


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> Have merged ALL the threads with regards to Michael Jackson they were becoming too hard to try and moderate hope everyone is ok with this


cheers tashi yes i am fine with it thankyou


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> Have merged ALL the threads with regards to Michael Jackson they were becoming too hard to try and moderate hope everyone is ok with this


Good idea tashix


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> It wasn't u I was referring to Barney.


ok chick sorry i am just touchy tonight


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> Have merged ALL the threads with regards to Michael Jackson they were becoming too hard to try and moderate hope everyone is ok with this


I was wondering if that was gonna happen, there was getting too many! Thanks Tashi 

Is anyone watching the documentary on ITV1? I think they said it was made before he died so there probably won't be anything about his death or anything, it seems to be about his rise to fame 

I never realised how many Jackson 5/Michael songs I liked  there's some songs on here I never even knew were Jackson 5


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

We are watching the music channels which are playing his music,Didn't he just make some terrific music!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> We are watching the music channels which are playing his music,Didn't he just make some terrific music!


yes we are watching mtv one top 40 michael jackon hit

its been really good


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> We are watching the music channels which are playing his music,Didn't he just make some terrific music!


Probably one of the most talented people in the world  I wish I could dance half as well as him 

I used to have a bit of his music on my old MP3 player, then i lost it when I got my new iPod, I might just re-download some of it


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Barney said:


> ok chick sorry i am just touchy tonight


listen to some mj music that will cheer ya up barny


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm listening to the telly and all the tributes/praises of as they are saying great man. May I ask when he had his problems where were they all.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Not many people know but my son Ben was named after the Micheal Jackson song Ben. Just don't tell him the song was about a rat lol


----------



## Ms. Diggy415 (Apr 26, 2009)

it doesn't surprise me, he was on liquid pain med's, just like that actress who idolized marylin monroe, who died of OD, yeah not shocking. they go in 3's though. I thought it would be Patrick swayze soon as well.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Once again no matter what YOUR feelings please respect the dead - he was never convicted and so obviously insufficient proof
> 
> Please if you didnt like the man then do not post if you can only be disrespectful


*i wish people took note.*


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfortunately Janice they never do.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone know whether his funeral will be public like Di's was? 

I just read something disgusting on daily mail about the suggestion that his body should be 'plastinated' or something like that and displayed in 02!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Does anyone know whether his funeral will be public like Di's was?
> 
> I just read something disgusting on daily mail about the suggestion that his body should be 'plastinated' or something like that and displayed in 02!


It will probably be a funeral like Princess Diana's, I don't know if it will be so public though (with the procession etc.)

Don't believe the daily mail, I don't think anyone is sick enough to do that


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I was wondering this too, I have the feeling it will be - he loved his fans.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

His body has been released to his family,they now have to decide whether it will be public or private.
They are considering a public one.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> His body has been released to his family,they now have to decide whether it will be public or private.
> They are considering a public one.


That would be nice


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> His body has been released to his family,they now have to decide whether it will be public or private.
> They are considering a public one.


I think thats what he would have wanted


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

MJ was wanting this cryogenics thing, where they freeze your body straight after death, but it hasn't been possible since he had to have such a long autopsy etc. Apparently his wish after this was to be embammed and on show with his monkey Bubbles in the o2 Museum in London... not sure 100% on the truth or whether his family would allow it, I know Mum is a Johovas Witnes?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes talks all morning of a public funeral. 

I wish I was fit I'd be booking the next plane out of here if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Mum is a Johovas Witnes?


The whole family were reared as Witness's, as far as I am aware they took little notice of their religion in their efforts to revive him.

It's a religion I don't exactly agree with, more of a cult thing.

Not going there.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah it would be lovely but imagine how many people would turn up and I hate crowds 
Hope it will be televised


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Yeah it would be lovely but imagine how many people would turn up and I hate crowds
> Hope it will be televised


The crowds wouldn't bother me, I'd just enjoy the atmosphere 

I would think it will be televised if they choose to go for a public funeral because of his fans all over the world.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

His whole family are Jehovah's Witnesses.....his brother Jermaine converted and so did he...don't know about the rest of the brothers/family.

But i hope they don't do the cryogenics thing that's just disgusting. I'm sorry but it is!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im sure this has been posted before, but im not going through 34 pages.

YouTube - "Thriller" (original upload)

I LOVE this video.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> His whole family are Jehovah's Witnesses.....his brother Jermaine converted and so did he...don't know about the rest of the brothers/family.
> 
> But i hope they don't do the cryogenics thing that's just disgusting. I'm sorry but it is!!!!!


They can't do it, the crogenics proceedure has to start before the brain dies.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

No I don't want to get into the Jehovas Witness thing either, but wasn't sure whether the family was or just Mum and a couple of his brothers.

Ithink even if the funeral is private, there would be a very large memorial service. If I had the money I would LOVE to be able to go  

I hate seeing all the headlines 'Michael Jackson is DEAD'. I think its still not sinking in, because to me he never will be dead, he will always be alive. Some fantastic posts in this thread, its so nice to see that people who are in doubt on the child abuse things, say we don't know, lets forget it and remember the music.

I agree a lot with the person who said no amount of money would suffice for MJ not going to prison if it was true, my Mum has always said the exact same thing and we have experience of that, I've not met anyone in connection with our thing that would have been paid off over it.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I know its still not sunk in really, I bought the newspaper yesterday (something I havent done in years) just to remember the day ... I hope nobody finds that wierd!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The biggest mistake he made was settling out of court, all the others then saw the green light and jumped on the band wagon. . "money, money, money", and i dont think he paid up because he was guilty. He was brilliant i loved him.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Jermaine Jackson had converted to muslim and there was talk Michael was too to convert to muslim but not sure if he ever did.
Despite everything Michael Jackson was a musical genius.
RIP


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

kittykat said:


> I know its still not sunk in really, I bought the newspaper yesterday (something I havent done in years) just to remember the day ... I hope nobody finds that wierd!


No i dont think its wierd at all. I wont buy newspapers ime not really watching the news about him because digging up the dirt to the media is money. . . . . . it sells newpapers. I dont want to here the mud slinging.

But i can see why you bought the newspaper yesterday, it will be history.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicci said:


> The whole family were reared as Witness's, as far as I am aware they took little notice of their religion in their efforts to revive him.
> 
> It's a religion I don't exactly agree with, more of a cult thing.
> 
> Not going there.


*I'm confused,Jehovah's Witness's wouldn't be against reviving him.*


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

kittykat said:


> I know its still not sunk in really, I bought the newspaper yesterday (something I havent done in years) just to remember the day ... I hope nobody finds that wierd!


its not wierd...its remembering history and remembering a great performer. I picked up the londonpaper on the train yesterday and today i bought the independant. I'm keeping both those. The daily mail's coverage on yesterday was nothing so i'm not keeping that paper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

I've read the "MJ Conspiracy" by Aphrodite Jones.

It's worth a read as there are transcripts from the court (that were never aired on the televised trial) that proved time and time again, that THAT boy and his family who in the more recent trail, were con artists and liars.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm confused,Jehovah's Witness's wouldn't be against reviving him.*


I could be wrong, but we lost a member of the family who were witness's year before last, wife wouldn't allow resuss.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I could be wrong, but we lost a member of the family who were witness's year before last, wife wouldn't allow resuss.


*That would be personal choice Nicci not a Witness rule.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I could be wrong, but we lost a member of the family who were witness's year before last, wife wouldn't allow resuss.


Ye i think thats true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Dunno I've never delved into after she told me how they "approach" people into becoming a Witness, door knocking aside of course!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm confused,Jehovah's Witness's wouldn't be against reviving him.*


Jehovah's witness's dont allow blood/organ tranfusions or other medical help(ie resuss)
Recently a family was taken to court they had a new baby who without medical treatment would not survive the family would not allow the treatment because of their religion thank god the court ordered the family to allow the baby the treatment.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> Jehovah's witness's dont allow blood/organ tranfusions or other medical help(ie resuss)
> Recently a family was taken to court they had a new baby who without medical treatment would not survive the family would not allow the treatment because of their religion thank god the court ordered the family to allow the baby the treatment.


*Ok i would just like to state this is NOT the case. And yes i'm 100% sure of my facts.But this is going off topic, and i felt the need to keep things as factual as possible.*


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

haeveymolly said:


> No i dont think its wierd at all. I wont buy newspapers ime not really watching the news about him because digging up the dirt to the media is money. . . . . . it sells newpapers. I dont want to here the mud slinging.
> 
> But i can see why you bought the newspaper yesterday, it will be history.


Yeah I hate buying newspapers too but glad I did as it will be something worth remembering 



ad_1980 said:


> its not wierd...its remembering history and remembering a great performer. I picked up the londonpaper on the train yesterday and today i bought the independant. I'm keeping both those. The daily mail's coverage on yesterday was nothing so i'm not keeping that paper.


Must admit I looked through all of them at the paper stand just looking for ones with the most info and not the ones that slated him. I must of stood there for 15 minutes just buying a paper! haha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok i would just like to state this is NOT the case. And yes i'm 100% sure of my facts.But this is going off topic, and i felt the need to keep things as factual as possible.*


Agreed. My aunt was a jehovas witness, she died from lung cancer but told the doctors to try and resuscitate her.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Just brought it home to me just the impact he had on so many people of all ages my son who is 18 had a phone call from his friend the same age on holiday in tenerife, rang at some unearthly hour thursday night/friday morning from a club asking if it was true, he said the club was stood still.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok i would just like to state this is NOT the case. And yes i'm 100% sure of my facts.But this is going off topic, and i felt the need to keep things as factual as possible.*


Sorry for going off topic! Jehovah's witness's will not accept blood transfusions(so the story about the baby was correct)
Obviously Micheal Jackson's death had nothing to do with his religion.
Still very sad.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Just brought it home to me just the impact he had on so many people of all ages my son who is 18 had a phone call from his friend the same age on holiday in tenerife, rang at some unearthly hour thursday night/friday morning from a club asking if it was true, he said the club was stood still.


Thought the same last night took the dogs for a walk and a group of teenagers were sat listening to micheal jackson on their phones!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thought the same last night took the dogs for a walk and a group of teenagers were sat listening to micheal jackson on their phones!


Aaarh thats brilliant, it really chokes me thing like that.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't want to buy them to flog in 20 years time, I want to keep them and show them to grandkids in 50 years time, to show the impact MJJ had on the world, any advice as to which local style papers have nice photos info about him in?

I'm buying an LA Times off ebay. Got a Daily Mail, Guardian, Express and Sun, The Sun has some nice photos in, not read it yet though. I know its going to be perceived as sad/stupid but I really thought I was going to see him at these concerts and I really want to have some nice photos/writing about him and his life.

Any London papers etc any good? I'll go onto ebay if I need to to get one...


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I only have the Daily Mail and The Independant. I was going to buy another paper but when i saw the Daily Mail i thought ok this is enough.

Have you lot heard the latest - they're apparently interviewing a second doctor in relation to MJ's death


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> I only have the Daily Mail and The Independant. I was going to buy another paper but when i saw the Daily Mail i thought ok this is enough.
> 
> Have you lot heard the latest - they're apparently interviewing a second doctor in relation to MJ's death


I've not got the tv on or anything at the moment. Apparently Michael predicted he was going to die in 1998. Lisa Presley also said that when they were married, he told her he was worried he was going to die in the same way as her Dad, the great Elvis Presley.

Unfortunately I think it will come out that MJ's body couldn't depend and survive on so many drugs, and this shot of demerol (UK pethadine) just ended it. The drug is capable of preventing the body's natural desire to breathe, and he wasn't breathing during that 911 call, so I suppose it fits.

In the Sun they have photos of Paris his daughter with her hands over her face on Thursday, and Prince the older son just days before he died. He looks fine in the photo, and prince looks really happy too 

I want to donate my money from my ticket to the concert towards his debt if it is as big as it sounds. I hope a lot of his other fans would too, if anyone hear's any ideas of what people want to do PM me, I can't find too much on tinternet...


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Its funny you know, I wonder if he actually knew it was going to happen............ Do you remember him recently advertising his new comeback performance???? Can you remember what he said about it?? I can..........
He called it the Final Curtain..........What you make to that????*


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I want to donate my money from my ticket to the concert towards his debt if it is as big as it sounds. I hope a lot of his other fans would too, if anyone hear's any ideas of what people want to do PM me, I can't find too much on tinternet...


I heard on the news people are being told to hold onto their tickets as a "Tribute Concert" has been mentioned


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I heard on the news people are being told to hold onto their tickets as a "Tribute Concert" has been mentioned


that's a good idea - someone mustve read my mind when i suggested it yesterday.  Wish i could go..if that happens

I've now heard the Jackson family are asking for a 2nd autopsy. I know they all want to know what happened...but are they nuts?! Why open him up again a 2nd time?


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

r.i.p mj r.i.p


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> that's a good idea - someone mustve read my mind when i suggested it yesterday.  Wish i could go..if that happens
> 
> I've now heard the Jackson family are asking for a 2nd autopsy. I know they all want to know what happened...but are they nuts?! Why open him up again a 2nd time?


Maybe because they don't want to turn his death into a lifetime of speculation and 'what ifs'..?

I would hate to be reading about theories like Marilyn Monroe again re MJ in 10 yrs time....I would probably want the same answers.

Get it sorted now and lay the man to rest for good, not dig him up later for answers.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

That is true i suppose.

I just also heard Janet Jackson went to his house to pick up his belongings. That must have been the hardest thing to do.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

But when she went there were about SIX removal trucks  I hope they were sent by the family and not debtors!

I have just read said personal doctor had only been with Michael 13 days!!

Also, he gave him CPR on his bed, even from studying Biology I know you don't do that, the guy on the 911 call told them to get him on the floor and do CPR, why would a cardiologist in so much debt make a mistake like that?

I hope he got paramedics to continue CPR because he cared, and not because he wanted Michael's death on his concious.

ANYWAY, all us fans, download thriller, billie jean and man in the mirror off i tunes, then hopefully he can get the top 10 singles AND do well in the album charts 

Listening to Human Nature and Who is it in turn, I adore his music so much. I'm going to make sure every future generation of my family know everything about his music!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*just watching a tribute to him now, love it! *


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has seen this tribute. It's 4music's tribute to him to the song 'Man in the Mirror'


----------

